# Solved: Internet Explorer Opens Multiple Times Automatically!



## lil_star04 (May 9, 2007)

Hi! i was wondering if anyone could help me, Occassionally, when im on the internet, my internet explorer seems to open up multiple pages of the page i was looking at (Until i manage to cross the multiple ones off or the laptop crashes because of the amount of pages open). It's been happening for a few months now but stopped for a while until now.

Heres the Hijakthis File:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 18:29:42, on 19/07/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16681)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\CSR\Vista Profile Pack\BtHidUi.exe
C:\Windows\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Windows\vVX1000.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\SVRemote\Watch.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\SchSvr\SchSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\CSR\Vista Profile Pack\HidSw.exe
C:\Program Files\Panasonic\PHOTOfunSTUDIO -viewer-\PhAutoRun.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Morpheus\Morpheus.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\HidFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil9f.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.mandir.org/murtidarshan/index.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McAntiPhishingBHO - {377C180E-6F0E-4D4C-980F-F45BD3D40CF4} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msk\mcapbho.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\scriptsn.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.615.5858\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BtHidUi] C:\Program Files\CSR\Vista Profile Pack\BtHidUi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VX1000] C:\Windows\vVX1000.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SVRemote] c:\Program Files\SVRemote\Watch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinDVR SchSvr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\SchSvr\SchSvr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcagent_exe] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcSoft Connection Service] C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: Morpheus.lnk = C:\Program Files\Morpheus\Morpheus.exe
O4 - Startup: VirtualExpander.lnk = C:\Windows\System32\VirtualExpander\VirtualExpander.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: PHOTOfunSTUDIO -viewer-.lnk = C:\Program Files\Panasonic\PHOTOfunSTUDIO -viewer-\PhAutoRun.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuickSet.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/VistaMSNPUplden-gb.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C6698D9-7BE4-4122-8EC5-291D84DBD4A0} (Facebook Photo Uploader 4 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader3.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~3\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Feature Support (BthFilterHelper) - CSR, plc - C:\Program Files\CSR\Vista Profile Pack\BthFilterHelper.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - SigmaTel, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 10763 bytes

Thanks!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

download  Sunbelt Counterspy Free trial 

Save the install file to desktop and double click it to install counterspy

Once it has installed, follow the set up wizard which will automatically start, allow it to update itself

It will take a few minutes to update to the latest definitions file versions

run a full scan & when it finishes a window will open with all items found

They should all be marked as quarantine or delete by default so scroll down & check that nothing you know to be good or want to keep is detected.  Just in case of an error select Quarantine for everything rather than delete.Then just press the take action button & follow any prompts ( set anything you want to keep as ignore)

post back with it's report ( on the scan page, press view details & copy that report & paste it back here )


----------



## lil_star04 (May 9, 2007)

I tried to download counterspy onto my desktop like you said, but everytime i try, it only downloads a little bit of it.. i'm not sure why but it always seems to freeze after a certain amout has been downloaded... i tried downloading it from the website you suggested, and downaload.come- same thing happens... i altried from ie and then firefox- same again 

I tried downloading yesturday and today incase there was any change but to no avail!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

OK lets see what this shows instead

Download  Malwarebytes Antimalware 

Full instructions for use are shown here
http://thespykiller.co.uk/index.php/topic,5946.0.html

follow all instructions & post back its log & a new HJT log when finished


----------



## lil_star04 (May 9, 2007)

I just did the scan.. picked up a few trojans =/ strange how my virus scanner didn't! anyhoo i quarantined them (Should i delete them from quarantine?) and here is it's log:

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.21
Database version: 971
Windows 6.0.6000

22:41:01 20/07/2008
mbam-log-7-20-2008 (22-41-01).txt

Scan type: Full Scan (C:\|D:\|)
Objects scanned: 163878
Time elapsed: 1 hour(s), 18 minute(s), 29 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 1
Registry Values Infected: 1
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 1

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ModuleUsage\c:/windows/downloaded program files/puren-gb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs\C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\PURen-gb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\PURen-gb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted

and the new hijackthis log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 22:49:24, on 20/07/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16681)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\CSR\Vista Profile Pack\BtHidUi.exe
C:\Windows\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Windows\vVX1000.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\CSR\Vista Profile Pack\HidSw.exe
C:\Program Files\SVRemote\Watch.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\SchSvr\SchSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\Panasonic\PHOTOfunSTUDIO -viewer-\PhAutoRun.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\HidFind.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
C:\Program Files\Azureus\Azureus.exe
C:\Program Files\K-Lite Codec Pack\Media Player Classic\mplayerc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.mandir.org/murtidarshan/index.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McAntiPhishingBHO - {377C180E-6F0E-4D4C-980F-F45BD3D40CF4} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msk\mcapbho.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\scriptsn.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.615.5858\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BtHidUi] C:\Program Files\CSR\Vista Profile Pack\BtHidUi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VX1000] C:\Windows\vVX1000.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SVRemote] c:\Program Files\SVRemote\Watch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinDVR SchSvr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\SchSvr\SchSvr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcagent_exe] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcSoft Connection Service] C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: Morpheus.lnk = C:\Program Files\Morpheus\Morpheus.exe
O4 - Startup: VirtualExpander.lnk = C:\Windows\System32\VirtualExpander\VirtualExpander.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: PHOTOfunSTUDIO -viewer-.lnk = C:\Program Files\Panasonic\PHOTOfunSTUDIO -viewer-\PhAutoRun.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuickSet.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/VistaMSNPUplden-gb.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C6698D9-7BE4-4122-8EC5-291D84DBD4A0} (Facebook Photo Uploader 4 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader3.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~3\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Feature Support (BthFilterHelper) - CSR, plc - C:\Program Files\CSR\Vista Profile Pack\BthFilterHelper.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - SigmaTel, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 10750 bytes


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

don't delete those from quarantine yet

next stage

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix: especially follow the advice about installing the recovery console

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that, along with a new HijackThis log.

Note:
Do not mouseclick combofix's window whilst it's running. That may cause it to stall

Note: ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser.
Note: Combofix prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you -- please tell us when you reply


----------



## lil_star04 (May 9, 2007)

I just tried combofix today... I tried to install the Vista Recovery environment using the disc i have, and it didnt boot up when i inserted it into my dvd drive and switched the laptop on (it went straight to the windows desktop) and so i tried from my computer but that didnt work either (A message came up saying: "An application has attempted to directly access the hard disc, which cannot be supported. This may cause the application to function incorrectly. click the close button to close."

Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

forget recovery console with vista

that is XP specific

just run combofix please


----------



## lil_star04 (May 9, 2007)

ComboFix 08-07-20.A0 - Arti 2008-07-24 11:35:41.1 - NTFSx86
Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Basic 6.0.6000.0.1252.1.1033.18.331 [GMT 0:00]
Running from: C:\Users\Arti\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
* Created a new restore point
* Resident AV is active

.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\setup.inf
C:\Windows\msnimport.exe
C:\Windows\system32\x64

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2008-06-24 to 2008-07-24 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

No new files created in this timespan

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2008-07-24 11:32	---------	d-----w	C:\Users\Arti\AppData\Roaming\Azureus
2008-07-24 08:05	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\McAfee
2008-07-20 21:03	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2008-07-20 21:02	---------	d-----w	C:\Users\Arti\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
2008-07-20 21:02	---------	d-----w	C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
2008-07-19 19:16	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Boots F2CD
2008-07-19 19:15	---------	d--h--w	C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2008-07-19 19:15	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Panasonic
2008-07-19 19:15	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Google
2008-07-19 19:14	---------	d-----w	C:\Users\Arti\AppData\Roaming\Uniblue
2008-07-19 18:27	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2008-07-19 15:00	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Azureus
2008-07-18 19:15	36,472	----a-w	C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2008-07-18 19:15	17,144	----a-w	C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2008-07-18 13:58	---------	d-----w	C:\Users\Arti\AppData\Roaming\LimeWire
2008-07-14 17:53	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\iTunes
2008-07-14 17:53	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\iPod
2008-07-14 17:51	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\QuickTime
2008-07-14 17:51	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Bonjour
2008-07-10 12:21	---------	d-----w	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft Help
2008-07-09 18:22	174	--sha-w	C:\Program Files\desktop.ini
2008-07-09 18:02	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Windows Mail
2008-06-30 18:09	5,632	----a-w	C:\Windows\system32\drivers\StarOpen.sys
2008-06-26 00:34	7,964,672	----a-w	C:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0024.dll
2008-06-26 00:33	9,892,864	----a-w	C:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons000a.dll
2008-06-24 13:10	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft
2008-06-24 13:08	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\ArcSoft
2008-06-24 13:05	---------	d-----w	C:\Users\Arti\AppData\Roaming\InstallShield
2008-05-10 03:30	14,848	----a-w	C:\Windows\System32\wshrm.dll
2008-04-29 03:50	181,760	----a-w	C:\Windows\System32\fsquirt.exe
2008-04-26 08:02	1,327,104	----a-w	C:\Windows\System32\quartz.dll
2008-04-25 04:23	826,368	----a-w	C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
2008-04-25 04:23	56,320	----a-w	C:\Windows\System32\iesetup.dll
2008-04-25 04:23	52,736	----a-w	C:\Windows\AppPatch\iebrshim.dll
2008-04-25 04:22	26,624	----a-w	C:\Windows\System32\ieUnatt.exe
2008-03-19 12:15	16,384	--sha-w	C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
2008-03-19 12:15	32,768	--sha-w	C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
2008-03-19 12:15	16,384	--sha-w	C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Sidebar"="C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe" [2008-01-09 17:43 1232896]
"DellSupport"="C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" [2007-03-15 11:09 460784]
"MsnMsgr"="C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" [2007-10-18 11:34 5724184]
"ISUSPM Startup"="C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe" [2004-07-27 15:50 221184]
"WMPNSCFG"="C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe" [2006-11-02 12:34 201728]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Apoint"="C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe" [2006-11-20 19:24 151552]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe" [2007-10-11 18:27 77824]
"BtHidUi"="C:\Program Files\CSR\Vista Profile Pack\BtHidUi.exe" [2006-11-15 13:16 1298432]
"ISUSScheduler"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" [2004-07-27 15:50 81920]
"PDVDDXSrv"="C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe" [2006-10-20 16:23 118784]
"LifeCam"="C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe" [2007-01-13 01:48 275800]
"VX1000"="C:\Windows\vVX1000.exe" [2006-12-05 23:38 707360]
"IgfxTray"="C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2006-12-12 10:02 98304]
"HotKeysCmds"="C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2006-12-12 10:03 106496]
"Persistence"="C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2006-12-12 10:02 81920]
"TkBellExe"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2007-11-10 21:59 185632]
"SVRemote"="c:\Program Files\SVRemote\Watch.exe" [2006-06-06 05:23 20480]
"WinDVR SchSvr"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\SchSvr\SchSvr.exe" [2004-09-08 20:51 106496]
"mcagent_exe"="C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" [2007-08-03 22:33 582992]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2008-01-11 22:16 39792]
"PWRISOVM.EXE"="C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE" [2008-01-20 07:05 217088]
"ArcSoft Connection Service"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe" [2007-10-11 08:45 31232]
"AppleSyncNotifier"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe" [2008-07-10 09:47 116040]
"QuickTime Task"="C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2008-05-27 10:50 413696]
"iTunesHelper"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2008-07-10 10:51 289064]
"SigmatelSysTrayApp"="sttray.exe" [2007-02-08 05:11 303104 C:\Windows\sttray.exe]

C:\Users\Arti\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Morpheus.lnk - C:\Program Files\Morpheus\Morpheus.exe [2006-11-10 20:41:48 735744]
VirtualExpander.lnk - C:\Windows\System32\VirtualExpander\VirtualExpander.exe [2007-10-29 18:35:43 430080]

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Digital Line Detect.lnk - C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe [2007-10-11 18:30:05 50688]
Exif Launcher.lnk - C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe [2008-04-15 19:34:49 200704]
PHOTOfunSTUDIO -viewer-.lnk - C:\Program Files\Panasonic\PHOTOfunSTUDIO -viewer-\PhAutoRun.exe [2008-06-24 13:06:24 40960]
QuickSet.lnk - C:\Windows\Installer\{7F0C4457-8E64-491B-8D7B-991504365D1E}\NewShortcut2_53A01CC614B04512A2E710D39BF83DC4.exe [2007-10-11 18:34:23 45056]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~3\GOEC62~1.DLL
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=0 (0x0)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"vidc.yv12"= yv12vfw.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeAntiSpyware]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\DomainProfile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\FirewallRules]
"{2B2A87EA-1404-4B96-B3CB-190BA0B72754}"= UDP:C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\MNA\McNASvc.exe:McAfee Network Agent
"{E6EA1CF5-421F-4793-B44B-60C0301744AA}"= TCP:C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\MNA\McNASvc.exe:McAfee Network Agent
"{6A9174DF-7C22-42E7-86AD-1F25B219FB04}"= UDP:C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeCam.exe:LifeCam.exe
"{2897F5A9-4A6C-4067-9661-5A1422D109E9}"= TCP:C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeCam.exe:LifeCam.exe
"{00AB1386-C7AB-4193-9A10-DFF36B5B129C}"= UDP:C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe:LifeExp.exe
"{F1A32E46-629D-475F-8B91-714338C9B956}"= TCP:C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe:LifeExp.exe
"{A13CC94E-4DF5-4ED1-B9C3-445FC13BFDC2}"= TCP:6004|C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\outlook.exe:Microsoft Office Outlook
"{56459D6D-6F67-479E-9DB5-C37A0FCD9E94}"= UDP:C:\Program Files\Morpheus\Morpheus.exe:Morpheus
"{5B11E66F-EAFC-47E6-856B-F07B544A91D0}"= TCP:C:\Program Files\Morpheus\Morpheus.exe:Morpheus
"{49D9E779-61EA-45D9-BA5F-326FD4D3F7F4}"= C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\livecall.exe:Windows Live Messenger (Phone)
"{02F17212-D3B5-4864-BD5C-0BB5C9DE5D6E}"= UDP:C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exeelivery Manager Service
"{86F3C85E-7665-4C7C-9C62-B05779368EAA}"= TCP:C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exeelivery Manager Service
"{B8BA2223-0CDA-4189-ADB2-1C8EB60B9BB9}"= UDP:C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe:iTunes
"{80CE876B-DC33-4366-BDC5-4AF4A8FF93D3}"= TCP:C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe:iTunes
"{D88702BD-0A17-4058-B5D5-AA5E7F4DE989}"= UDP:C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe:Bonjour
"{399F4A6D-7F5A-425A-93F5-23B1190B2C1E}"= TCP:C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe:Bonjour
"{ABCD24E9-9F1A-4CED-9085-ED49DEF58749}"= UDP:C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe:iTunes
"{FC9C10E9-ECD0-424C-A386-108C0B3B93F9}"= TCP:C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe:iTunes

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\PublicProfile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\RestrictedServices\Static\System]
"DFSR-1"= RPort=5722|UDP:%SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe|Svc=DFSR:Allow inbound TCP traffic|

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\StandardProfile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)

R1 DLARTL_M;DLARTL_M;C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\DLARTL_M.SYS [2007-02-08 20:05]
R2 ACDaemon;ArcSoft Connect Daemon;C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe [2007-10-11 08:45]
R2 BthFilterHelper;Bluetooth Feature Support;C:\Program Files\CSR\Vista Profile Pack\BthFilterHelper.exe [2006-11-07 16:26]
R2 MSCamSvc;MSCamSvc;C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\MSCamS32.exe [2007-01-04 22:13]
R3 BTHFILT;Bluetooth Command Filter;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BthFilt.sys [2006-12-01 21:34]
S3 3xHybrid;3xHybrid service;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\3xHybrid.sys [2006-06-06 05:23]
S3 Ph3xIB32;Philips 713x Inbox PCI TV Card;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Ph3xIB32.sys [2007-04-03 10:43]
S3 ss_bus;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Device 1.0 driver (WDM);C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ss_bus.sys [2007-05-02 11:11]
S3 ss_mdfl;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem 1.0 Filter;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ss_mdfl.sys [2007-05-02 11:11]
S3 ss_mdm;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem 1.0 Drivers;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ss_mdm.sys [2007-05-02 11:11]
S3 VX1000;VX-1000;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VX1000.sys [2006-12-05 23:39]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
LocalServiceNoNetwork	REG_MULTI_SZ PLA DPS BFE mpssvc
bthsvcs	REG_MULTI_SZ BthServ

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\G]
\shell\AutoRun\command - G:\LaunchU3.exe -a

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{f88a9bac-a0f5-11dc-b3a5-001c239a9d78}]
\shell\AutoRun\command - G:\LaunchU3.exe -a

*Newly Created Service* - CATCHME
*Newly Created Service* - PROCEXP90
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
"2007-10-11 18:42:12 C:\Windows\Tasks\McDefragTask.job"
- c:\program files\mcafee\mqc\QcConsol.exe'
"2008-06-01 01:00:00 C:\Windows\Tasks\McQcTask.job"
- c:\program files\mcafee\mqc\QcConsol.exe
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -

ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers-{E4000AC4-5E5F-4956-807A-C5854405D64F} - %SystemRoot%\system32\VirtualExpander\VEShellExt.dll

.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
R0 -: HKCU-Main,Start Page = hxxp://www.mandir.org/murtidarshan/index.php
R1 -: HKCU-Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O8 -: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1361 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-07-24 11:41:17
Windows 6.0.6000 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2008-07-24 11:43:07
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2008-07-24 11:42:52

Pre-Run: The system cannot find message text for message number 0x2379 in the message file for Application.
Post-Run: 85,356,437,504 bytes free

186	--- E O F ---	2008-07-10 12:22:37

HijackThis Log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 22:49:24, on 20/07/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16681)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\CSR\Vista Profile Pack\BtHidUi.exe
C:\Windows\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Windows\vVX1000.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\CSR\Vista Profile Pack\HidSw.exe
C:\Program Files\SVRemote\Watch.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\SchSvr\SchSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\Panasonic\PHOTOfunSTUDIO -viewer-\PhAutoRun.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\HidFind.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
C:\Program Files\Azureus\Azureus.exe
C:\Program Files\K-Lite Codec Pack\Media Player Classic\mplayerc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.mandir.org/murtidarshan/index.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McAntiPhishingBHO - {377C180E-6F0E-4D4C-980F-F45BD3D40CF4} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msk\mcapbho.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\scriptsn.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.615.5858\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BtHidUi] C:\Program Files\CSR\Vista Profile Pack\BtHidUi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VX1000] C:\Windows\vVX1000.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SVRemote] c:\Program Files\SVRemote\Watch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinDVR SchSvr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\SchSvr\SchSvr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcagent_exe] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcSoft Connection Service] C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: Morpheus.lnk = C:\Program Files\Morpheus\Morpheus.exe
O4 - Startup: VirtualExpander.lnk = C:\Windows\System32\VirtualExpander\VirtualExpander.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: PHOTOfunSTUDIO -viewer-.lnk = C:\Program Files\Panasonic\PHOTOfunSTUDIO -viewer-\PhAutoRun.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuickSet.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/VistaMSNPUplden-gb.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C6698D9-7BE4-4122-8EC5-291D84DBD4A0} (Facebook Photo Uploader 4 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader3.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~3\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Feature Support (BthFilterHelper) - CSR, plc - C:\Program Files\CSR\Vista Profile Pack\BthFilterHelper.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - SigmaTel, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 10750 bytes


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

has that made any difference

the problem with finding things that have been going on for a few months is that all the tools are set to look for new files created or altered within a 30 day timespan so it makes it much harder

* Run Kaspersky online virus scan *Kaspersky Online Scanner*.

After the updates have downloaded, click on the "Scan Settings" button.
Choose the *"Extended database" *for the scan.
Under "Please select a target to scan", click "My Computer".
When the scan is finished, Save the results from the scan!

*Note:* You have to use Internet Explorer to do the online scan.

*Post a new HiJackThis log along with the results from Kaspersky scan*

Note: Kavscan is a scanner only & won't fix anything but will normally find the most infected files so it's report gives us a good place to work from 

You must use IE for the scan to work


----------



## lil_star04 (May 9, 2007)

I did the kaspersky scan.. unfortuntely, no matter how many times i tried to save the log (in a .txt file) it just wouldnt show up on my desktop! so i did some print screens.. hopefully that will be just as helpful?



















And here is the latest HijackThis Log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 08:04:39, on 25/07/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16681)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\CSR\Vista Profile Pack\BtHidUi.exe
C:\Windows\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Windows\vVX1000.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\SVRemote\Watch.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\SchSvr\SchSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\CSR\Vista Profile Pack\HidSw.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\Panasonic\PHOTOfunSTUDIO -viewer-\PhAutoRun.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Morpheus\Morpheus.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\HidFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Azureus\Azureus.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.mandir.org/murtidarshan/index.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McAntiPhishingBHO - {377C180E-6F0E-4D4C-980F-F45BD3D40CF4} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msk\mcapbho.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\scriptsn.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.615.5858\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BtHidUi] C:\Program Files\CSR\Vista Profile Pack\BtHidUi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VX1000] C:\Windows\vVX1000.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SVRemote] c:\Program Files\SVRemote\Watch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinDVR SchSvr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\SchSvr\SchSvr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcagent_exe] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcSoft Connection Service] C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: Morpheus.lnk = C:\Program Files\Morpheus\Morpheus.exe
O4 - Startup: VirtualExpander.lnk = C:\Windows\System32\VirtualExpander\VirtualExpander.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: PHOTOfunSTUDIO -viewer-.lnk = C:\Program Files\Panasonic\PHOTOfunSTUDIO -viewer-\PhAutoRun.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuickSet.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/VistaMSNPUplden-gb.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C6698D9-7BE4-4122-8EC5-291D84DBD4A0} (Facebook Photo Uploader 4 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader3.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~3\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Feature Support (BthFilterHelper) - CSR, plc - C:\Program Files\CSR\Vista Profile Pack\BthFilterHelper.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - SigmaTel, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 10240 bytes


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

vista never saves to desktop but to a user downloads folder but I can't see either of those causing the problem

are you still having any difficulties


----------



## lil_star04 (May 9, 2007)

It happened yesturday... just after i print screened the log...

I'm not sure what it could be!

I'm going on holiday today for 2 weeks, so may not be able to get onto the computer next until then... the problem only happens sometimes.. it's just increased the amount of times it happens in the last month or so


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Download *OTScanIt.exe *to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named *OTScanIt* on your desktop.

Close any open browsers.
Open the *OTScanit* folder and double-click on *OTScanit.exe* to start the program.
If your Real protection or Antivirus intervenes with OTScanIt, allow it to run.
In the *Processes * group click *ALL* 
In the * Services * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Drivers* group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Registry * group click *ALL*
In the *File String Search* group select *ALL*
In the *Rootkit Search* group select *YESL* 
In the *Files Created Within* group click *90 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *CHECKED*
In the *Files Modified Within* group select *90 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *CHECKED*
and then make sure include unicode names is checked
in the *Additional scans sections* please press select * ALL *and then *unselect* event viewer. *check *non-microsoft only 
Now on the toolbar at the top select "Scan all users" then click the *Run Scan* button
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file 
Use the * Reply* button and *attach the notepad file here*. I will review it when it comes in. 

It will be much too big so you will need to zip the file before it will be able to be uploaded


----------



## lil_star04 (May 9, 2007)

I've attached it to this post


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have no idea on this one & doubt it is malware related 

try a post in vista forum and see if anyone has any ideas there but the most likely solution is format & reinstall, unless there is a setting somewhere in IE about opening multiple tabs


----------



## lil_star04 (May 9, 2007)

Sorry for the extremely late reply, 

Okay, i will do that.. thank you so much for your help!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

*Follow these steps to uninstall Combofix and tools used in the removal of malware*
* Click *START* then *RUN*
* Now type *Combofix /u* in the runbox and click *OK*. Note the *space* between the *X* and the *U*, it needs to be there.









then

Please double-click *OTMoveIt.exe* to run it.

press cleanup & it will download a list then search for and when you say yes to the pop,up prompt it will delete/uninstall all the tools we have used to fix your problems and all their backup folders and then delete itself when you next reboot


----------



## lil_star04 (May 9, 2007)

You know because i have vista, there isnt a "run" command, do i run combofix as administrator?

Or is there another way?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

sory in vista it is the start search box on start menu


----------



## lil_star04 (May 9, 2007)

Okay.. thank you so much for helping me!


----------

